# Cannot resolve URLs

## tillheilmann

Hi everybody!

I posted this several days ago on the german forum but nobody could help me, so here I go again..

Recently I switched from my shiny, fast and costly cable modem to an ugly, slow but cheap Winmodem (!)

After some struggle I can now connect to the Internet but there is one serious flaw:

I cannot resolve URLs _except_ of the domain unibas.ch (my former University/provider). My new provider Bluewin (Swisscom) does assign DNS (through the 'usepeerdns' option in /etc/ppp/options), but they are no use outside of unibas.ch. If find this rather bizarre...

Anyone got an idea what I'm doing wrong?

Regards, Till 

```

# /etc/ppp/options 

/dev/ttySLT0 

crtscts 

```

```

# /etc/ppp/peers/bluewinfreeway 

# This optionfile was generated by pppconfig 2.07. 

hide-password 

noauth 

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/bluewinfreeway" 

debug 

/dev/ttySLT0 

115200 

defaultroute 

noipdefault 

user ********* 

remotename bluewinfreeway 

ipparam bluewinfreeway 

usepeerdns 

domain bluewin.ch 

asyncmap 0 

lock 

```

```

# /etc/ppp/resolv/bluewinfreeway 

```

```

# /etc/ppp/resolv.conf 

nameserver 195.186.4.109 

nameserver 195.186.1.111 

```

```

# /etc/chatscripts/bluewinfreeway 

# This chatfile was generated by pppconfig 2.07. 

# Please do not delete any of the comments.  Pppconfig needs them. 

# 

# ispauth PAP 

# abortstring 

ABORT BUSY ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT VOICE ABORT 'NO DIALTONE' ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' 

# modeminit 

'' ATZ 

# ispnumber 

OK-AT-OK ATDT107410840840222 

# ispconnect 

CONNECT 

# prelogin 

# ispname 

# isppassword 

# postlogin 

# end of pppconfig stuff 

```

----------

## caffiend

what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?

Also try removing that first nameserver in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf it doesn't seem to return any valid records....

----------

## tillheilmann

How embarrasing...   :Embarassed: 

Indeed /etc/resolv.conf contained DNS regarding my old cable modem/provider.

After I put

```
domain bluewin.ch

nameserver 195.186.1.111

```

in it, everything worked fine.

Thanks and hooray!

----------

## SlimJim

 *tillheilmann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> domain bluewin.ch
> 
> ...

 

Thanks a LOT for this information, solved all my problems with my swisscom router either...

greets   :Laughing: 

----------

